# NEW Uk BBQ mag now out



## ukcommando (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi all,

not sure if its been posted or reported but a new mag for BBQ enthusiasts has come out, its free so go take a look

lee

https://www.joomag.com/magazine/mag/0103332001445883077


----------



## wade (Jan 22, 2017)

ukcommando said:


> Hi all,
> 
> not sure if its been posted or reported but a new mag for BBQ enthusiasts has come out, its free so go take a look
> 
> ...


Hi Lee - Thanks for posting the link. The latest edition and back copies of the mag can be found here http://the word "cure" refers to processing the meat with either sodium nitrite or sodium nitrate.  In the Spring 2017 issue we should be advertising the SMF Smoking weekend in July.


----------

